# Wild Boy Boo



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The wind & the leaves really had him excited, so I zoomed in & snapped away. Hannah just found a comfy spot & watched him go wild. 
Edit- Last picture is Hannah.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

he is sooo cute....i love the one in the leaves. look at little hannah...such a doll


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What great pictures of Boo...i love the ones with the wind blowing through his hair. I love the last pic of Hannah in the leaves.:heart:

What kind of camera do you use, your pictures are always so clear?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh how I love when you post pictures...Boo you look so handsome as usual. How sweet is little Hannah just sitting there watching. You have the most photogenic fluffs!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What beautiful pictures!!! The fall colors look fabulous against Hannah and Boo.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Omg those r all frameable!!! Beautiful. I love them all


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smpullhair::smpullhair: I just love these pics of Boo!:wub: All of them are just wonderful! You take great pictures and I like seeing the wind in his hair and my favie is Boo in the leaves. Oh, he is so adorable. I could kiss him all day long.:smootch:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Gia said:


> he is sooo cute....i love the one in the leaves. look at little hannah...such a doll


Thank you very much.



mysugarbears said:


> What great pictures of Boo...i love the ones with the wind blowing through his hair. I love the last pic of Hannah in the leaves.:heart:
> 
> What kind of camera do you use, your pictures are always so clear?


Thanks Debbie. My camera is a Nikon D90 DSLR. I love it. Really does show Boo's pearly white teeth up close.



mary-anderson said:


> Oh how I love when you post pictures...Boo you look so handsome as usual. How sweet is little Hannah just sitting there watching. You have the most photogenic fluffs!!!


Thanks so much Mary. Glad you enjoy my pictures.



Johita said:


> What beautiful pictures!!! The fall colors look fabulous against Hannah and Boo.


Thanks you very much. We love the Fall colors.



uniquelovdolce said:


> Omg those r all frameable!!! Beautiful. I love them all


Thany you so much.



aprilb said:


> :smpullhair::smpullhair: I just love these pics of Boo!:wub: All of them are just wonderful! You take great pictures and I like seeing the wind in his hair and my favie is Boo in the leaves. Oh, he is so adorable. I could kiss him all day long.:smootch:


Thanks so much. That's actually Hannah laying in the leaves. You can kiss them both all day.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awwww very Fall-ish!!! And I love the Halloween bow!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh I am in LOVE! They are the best! I love the background colors with those adorable, lovable fluffs!

Look at those teeth of Boo's - just perfect! What a smile!

Great shots!

Allie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Well Sue, you did it again. You got perfect pictures of your perfect pups! These are all so good! I love the pictures of the wind blowing Boo's hair and Hannah couldn't be prettier in those leaves. Great pictures! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are all great shots! I love seeing his little white teeth in a row. The last pic looks like a portrait.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat::smheat:I'm fainting. Your two sweeties are so adorable. :wub: They both look like they could be in magazine ads for a pet product. I'd buy anything they were selling. :thumbsup: I love the wind in Boo's hair and that shot of Hannah in those leaves is perfect. Might be new siggie time for you.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sue those photos are beautiful. Boo looks wonderful with the leaves as his backdrop. He's so handsome, clean and white. Love the close up shots, they are so crisp and clear. What a camera you have and you know how to use it! What a sweet, sweet boy Boo is. Your heart must sing watching him run around being crazy. Cutie pie Hannah is resting comfortably like the little lady she is and watching big brother act like a nut as boys do. LOL What an adorable pair. Lucky Sue. :wub::wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree with Elaine, you have a fantastic camera and really know how to use it! Your photos are gorgeous! Boo looks so precious, I love those pearly white t's too and the wind in his hair. His focus is so serious, sometimes, I love it! Little Hannah looks so precious in the last picture, too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, your pics and your babies take my breath away. Gorgeous. Boy they could be calendar shots for sure. Oh I love them.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

momtoboo said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-oh, sorry about that! Hannah does look more poised, for sure. I'll take those kisses, now. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Sue, those two are to die for! But i have to say in today's pictures.....Hannah looks PERFECT! The leaves all around her and that perfect little face :wub:. Oh my, now that is definitely a calendar picture!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute.i love the pumpkin bow too.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

SugarBob62 said:


> Awwww very Fall-ish!!! And I love the Halloween bow!


Thank you



Sandcastles said:


> Oh I am in LOVE! They are the best! I love the background colors with those adorable, lovable fluffs!
> 
> Look at those teeth of Boo's - just perfect! What a smile!
> 
> ...


Thanks Allie



njdrake said:


> Well Sue, you did it again. You got perfect pictures of your perfect pups! These are all so good! I love the pictures of the wind blowing Boo's hair and Hannah couldn't be prettier in those leaves. Great pictures! :wub:


Thanks Jane. I almost always get the best shots of Boo when he's just being Boo & not trying to get him to pose,which he dislikes doing anyway.



Cosy said:


> Those are all great shots! I love seeing his little white teeth in a row. The last pic looks like a portrait.


Thanks Brit



Snowbody said:


> :smheat::smheat:I'm fainting. Your two sweeties are so adorable. :wub: They both look like they could be in magazine ads for a pet product. I'd buy anything they were selling. :thumbsup: I love the wind in Boo's hair and that shot of Hannah in those leaves is perfect. Might be new siggie time for you.


LOL, Boo needs to do a doggie toothpaste ad. You're right, I do need to make a new Fall siggie.:blush: Thanks so much for compliments for Boo & Hannah.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow!! perfect fall siggy pics. Both Boo and Hannah look absolutely gorgeous :tender: :tender: Nice job.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Boo and Hannah are just sheer perfection!! :wub::wub:Love your babies so much!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Awww....I love the 4th & 5th ones of Boo, and the one of Hannah is darling!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Fabulous pictures!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Sue those photos are beautiful. Boo looks wonderful with the leaves as his backdrop. He's so handsome, clean and white. Love the close up shots, they are so crisp and clear. What a camera you have and you know how to use it! What a sweet, sweet boy Boo is. Your heart must sing watching him run around being crazy. Cutie pie Hannah is resting comfortably like the little lady she is and watching big brother act like a nut as boys do. LOL What an adorable pair. Lucky Sue. :wub::wub:


Thanks Elaine, yep my heart sings when I see Boo running,jumping,playing & being his usual wild happy self. I'm sure you know why. I am finally learning to use my camera as it is meant to be used. Took me long enough.lol 



suzimalteselover said:


> I agree with Elaine, you have a fantastic camera and really know how to use it! Your photos are gorgeous! Boo looks so precious, I love those pearly white t's too and the wind in his hair. His focus is so serious, sometimes, I love it! Little Hannah looks so precious in the last picture, too!


Thanks Suzi for the nice compliments.



allheart said:


> Oh my gosh, your pics and your babies take my breath away. Gorgeous. Boy they could be calendar shots for sure. Oh I love them.


Thank so much.



The A Team said:


> Oh Sue, those two are to die for! But i have to say in today's pictures.....Hannah looks PERFECT! The leaves all around her and that perfect little face :wub:. Oh my, now that is definitely a calendar picture!!


Thanks Pat



jodublin said:


> cute.i love the pumpkin bow too.


Thank you.The bow was made by BowBiz.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Boo and Hannah are both gorgeous!! And these pictures are amazing!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, Sue, these are great fall shots of Boo and Hannah! The background colours are so beautiful, that underlines the beauty!

The orange bows are so sweet on them! 

Thanks for sharing!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

O my those are so beautiful; I love them.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Wow!! perfect fall siggy pics. Both Boo and Hannah look absolutely gorgeous :tender: :tender: Nice job.


Thanks. I do need to make a new fall siggy



princessre said:


> Boo and Hannah are just sheer perfection!! :wub::wub:Love your babies so much!


Thank you so much.



Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Awww....I love the 4th & 5th ones of Boo, and the one of Hannah is darling!


Thanks Dee



k/c mom said:


> Fabulous pictures!!!!!


Thanks Sher



Bailey&Me said:


> Boo and Hannah are both gorgeous!! And these pictures are amazing!!


Thank you for the compliments.



Alexa said:


> Wow, Sue, these are great fall shots of Boo and Hannah! The background colours are so beautiful, that underlines the beauty!
> 
> The orange bows are so sweet on them!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lovely comments.



Terry36 said:


> O my those are so beautiful; I love them.


Thanks Terry.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

gorgeous! xxxx


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Boo is such a handsome littlman:wub: I love every picture of him, he always has such a happy face:chili:
Hannah is beautiful:wub:
Sue your a good mommy your babies are so happy you can see it on their faces


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, you kill me every time you post a pic of your babies, Sue. They are precious beyond belief. :wub::wub::wub: LOL, I love how we can see Boo's pearly whites!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

bellasmummy said:


> gorgeous! xxxx


Thank you Fiona



Matilda's mommy said:


> Boo is such a handsome littlman:wub: I love every picture of him, he always has such a happy face:chili:
> Hannah is beautiful:wub:
> Sue your a good mommy your babies are so happy you can see it on their faces


Thank you Paula. They are happy Fluffs & spoiled too.



lovesophie said:


> Oh, my goodness, you kill me every time you post a pic of your babies, Sue. They are precious beyond belief. :wub::wub::wub: LOL, I love how we can see Boo's pearly whites!


Thank you Sarah, you are so sweet. Isn't it about time for a few more pics of the beautiful Sophie?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Boo and Hannah are beautiful!!!! I love these pics of them. As if Autumn couldn't get any more beautiful, add these two beauties to the mix! WONDERFUL pictures!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Boo and Hannah are beautiful!!!! I love these pics of them. As if Autumn couldn't get any more beautiful, add these two beauties to the mix! WONDERFUL pictures!!!!


Thanks Tammy, Autumn colors & white fluffs, can't get any better than that.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

OMG! SO beautiful. And such expressive eyes!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, love the pics!!:wub::wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

yukki said:


> OMG! SO beautiful. And such expressive eyes!


Thank you, he does have bootiful eyes,I've always loved his expressive eyes.



mfa said:


> awww, love the pics!!:wub::wub:


Thanks Florence.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Those pictures are fantastic :wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They look like they should be on a greeting card,great autumn piccies.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Both of your little babies are just gorgeous.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You take the greatest pictures...I love them all!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Boo is such a happy, handsome guy. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh goodness! these pictures are breath-taking :w00t::wub::wub:!!!!!! Loooooooooove them!!! Smarty Boo has the cutest smile :wub: I love the wind going through the hair pictures:chili::aktion033: and Happy Hannah is soooooooo adorable in that last picture:wub: thank you so much for sharing, Sue :hugging:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> Those pictures are fantastic :wub::wub:


Thanks Janine



michellerobison said:


> They look like they should be on a greeting card,great autumn piccies.


Thanks Michelle.Hmmmm, greeting cards,That's a good idea.



Kara said:


> Both of your little babies are just gorgeous.


Thanks Kara



donnad said:


> You take the greatest pictures...I love them all!


Thanks Donna



Starsmom said:


> Boo is such a happy, handsome guy. :wub:


Thanks Marsha



Katkoota said:


> Oh goodness! these pictures are breath-taking :w00t::wub::wub:!!!!!! Loooooooooove them!!! Smarty Boo has the cutest smile :wub: I love the wind going through the hair pictures:chili::aktion033: and Happy Hannah is soooooooo adorable in that last picture:wub: thank you so much for sharing, Sue :hugging:


Thanks Kat, glad to see you back.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yikes, How did I miss these pics. Your babies are simply gorgeous and your pics are the best bar none!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

